# me and a buddy coonhunted



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

friday night and the **** where everywhere. i treed 21 or 22 last week, it was good to get running again.

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i263.photobucket.com/player....cket.com/albums/ii142/vancegawel/HPIM0645.flv">


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

They were everywhere Friday night, went out to Parma and put up 3 REAL fast like. 

Sure do like the looks of that black blanket back dog.


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

cj. said:


> They were everywhere Friday night, went out to Parma and put up 3 REAL fast like.
> 
> Sure do like the looks of that black blanket back dog.


Thanks, he is a solid dog, we put 11 singles up in just under 4 hrs. real independent, doesnt pay any attention to any other dog ever, got lucky with him. he is almost 2 1/2, hopefully he will be around a long time.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Nice mouth on that dog. Looks like a solid tree-dog.


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Jun 29, 2007)

Very Cool, I love watching those hounds work.


Regards
Jeffrey Towler
www.marshhawkretrievers.com


----------

